# Contrabass Bry.. Santa saw what you did today !!



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Ok..

I know your a family man, a good Dad, a hardworking guy, a loving husband and I am very proud of you.

But I saw what you were doing ... 



Got anything to say to Santa? :tape:


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

YIKES! You really ARE Santa!

Um, I was just doing some "research"... for a friend... 
You know, getting into the Christmas Spirit be doing good deeds for others!!!

...Santa?


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Contrabass Bry said:


> YIKES! You really ARE Santa!
> 
> Um, I was just doing some "research"... for a friend... "
> 
> ...Santa?


Ho Ho Ho.

That is a likely excuse !!... My elves tell me the same crap when they get noticed misbehaving.

I tend to let them slide a bit, Afterall they spend their days in a small workshop sniffing each others Christmas cookie scented farts and picking up reindeer crap pellets as needed.

Hence, you too get a pass...
Your good deeds far outweigh the occasional fall from grace.

So, what did you have in mind for some gift ideas? I have not received any lists from you and at my age, Mindreading doesn't always work effectively sometimes.
( Especially if I am trying to get a read on Mrs. Claus' "spirit of giving" so to speak. Ho Ho Ho.)

Tell Santa what you are thinking...

And stay away from other _"research"_ projects till you have your gift in hand.

S.Claus arty:


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Whew! Thanks Santa, you are a saint! *nyuck, nyuck* But that vision of you and the missus will forever haunt my dreams! :shocked:

My wants are simple. I am in desperate need of tobacco.

My taste has been for VAs or VA/Pers (more sweet/stoved - less grassy/citrusy), but if you know of any burley blends that would broaden my horizons I'll gladly smoke them. 

Some Royal Yacht would be an exceptional treat...

Work your magic, Mr. Claus!

p.s. What kind of cookies do you like? Any lactose intolerance?


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Yes Bryan,

Even I get haunted on occasion when think about Mrs. Claus.
But she bakes a mean cookie and keep the elves in line.

A man needs to pick his battles sometimes. lol.

Hmm. Royal Yacht? 
That may be a miracle that even Santa will have trouble with.
But I will try.

Do you have any other preferred blends? 
I hear you loud and clear on the VA/Vapers.. I love them too. 
No grassy or citrus.. No problem.

How about a nice pipe too?  ( Plenty of briar scraps laying around the shop from the good old days.. I can have the elves tinker on something for you. If you would like. )

I really would like to bring you something you will enjoy.. 
Give me a few more ideas on how I may truly brighten your Christmas 

I may even have a special elf drop it off. 
If you promise not to tell Mrs. Claus she still works for me.
( I promised she would get fired, right after she got that damn tattoo.)










HoHoHo. Yo!!

Santa.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

OH MY, SANTA! My fear of being put on the naughty list prohibits any futher comments containing "North Pole", "elven magic" and "chestnuts"... ACK!!!

Without a doubt, a pipe would be a sweet and precious gift! I'm not particular.

Current favs are:
McConnell's Scottish Cake
Marlin Flake
McClelland bulk VA/Per
Dark Star
Blackwoods Flake

(I'm an unapologetic McClelland's fiend!)

I've yet to try:
Anniversary Kake
Bayou Morning 
Filmore

can't...stop...staring...at...elf...enchantress...


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

HoHoHo. Bryan ol' boy..



I Sent my premium elf ( pictured above) on a mission today..  
and Mission accomplished. :banana:

When would be a good time to have her stop by your place?.. 
( PS.. I will be watching your every move.. Keep your hands to yourself.
Don't force me to dial her celly and send her packing before she hands off your gift.. You will have plenty to pack after she is gone..) 

PS.. Ummm, Ms. Claus is in Bermuda before the Holiday.. Shhh.
No tattoo issues for now.

SC


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Man Santa, you iz a playah!!

Something tells me your "premium elf" is going to be putting in some "overtime" while the cat's away... Don't worry, I won't tell.:eyebrows:

Best you send one of your more troll-like elves for delivery. 


My wife would be none too pleased if one of your "A"-listers showed up bearing gifts of tobacco. I would be better off closing my genitals in the sliding glass door than to suffer the lashing I'd get for accepting 2 evils into our home! (She's more accepting of the tobacco.)


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm trying to resist comments about letting Santa's elf play with my toys.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Ho Ho How you doing Bryan? 

Umm, Did you behave this weekend? 

SC


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Of course, Santa! (I'm getting the feeling you think I have some bent toward the naughty side.) I can assure you, the "juice isn't worth the squeeze"... GACK! That didn't sound right....

Anyhoo, I was too busy performing with the symphony for our Christmas Extravaganza to do much of anything else. 

Just having a good time watching the wife and kids get excited about the holiday. Must say I'm getting tickled as well.

See you soon!


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Ho Ho Ho.

Your package will be shipped tomorrow 

My little tattoo elf will disguise herself as the postman during this delivery.
( Just to keep things cool with the Mrs. Bryan and you..) 

Merry Christmas Bryan... & Happy Holidays to you and your family !!

Let me know what you think  

- St. Nick


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

YES! I'm so excited!!!! Can't wait to tear into that little package! (Then I'm gonna open the present you sent. :wink

Thank you so much, Santa! I'm sure everything will be wonderful! 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you, Mrs. Claus and everyone!!

YIPPEE!!!!!


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

HoHoHo...

Here ya go. !! 

USPS 0310 1230 0001 7949 7854

- St. Nick


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Package received, Santa!

Thankfully I only have to wait a few more days!!

Thanks so much! I'll post pics of the opening for all to see!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

What an amazing package I received from Santa (Vinny aka PinkFloydFan)!!!!

Not only a perfect collection of my favorite tins, but a uber-cool pipe! See below:

The wait was killing me!









...and what to my wonderous eyes should appear...









...but 4 coveted tins and shiny pipe here!









Quite special, in fact. I have been pining for a bent bulldog since I picked up piping. I recently waited too long to pull the trigger, on of all things, a Sav 624! Now I have it.









The coolness factor is bested only by the fact that this used to belong to Vin! I'm sure it doesn't look as good on me (as my face takes on all manner of strange contortions with a pipe in my teeth.)









Bless you, sir! This whole thing has truely touched me. You have my deepest thanks and heartfelt gratitude.

Hoping your Holidays are going well for you and yours!

Kind regards,

Bryan

(all photography done by my 8yr old daughter except for pipe shot!)


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Excellent Brother !!

I am glad you enjoyed what Secret Pipe Santa sent you.

Happy Holidays and a Prosperous, Healthly and Happy New Year to you and your family. 


Very Nice photo shoot too Bro :thumb:


God Bless, 
Vin


----------

